# Strawberry peacock?



## Tatmanbob (May 12, 2012)

Is this a strawberry peacock? What do breeders do to get the awesome pink!?


----------



## 7mm-08 (Jan 12, 2012)

I've seen those sold as strawberry, dragons blood, etc. I've never heard the exact lineage but it definitely a hybrid. They also seem to be more aggressive than your average peacock from what I've seen.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

7mm-08 said:


> I've seen those sold as strawberry, dragons blood, etc. I've never heard the exact lineage but it definitely a hybrid. They also seem to be more aggressive than your average peacock from what I've seen.


Quite right. Nobody really knows how this fish was made. Definitely many rounds of line-breeding (select the offspring with the most vibrant colors - mate them to each other, repeat again and again). If my memory serves me correctly, this strain originally came from breeders in Asia :-?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Tatmanbob said:


> Is this a strawberry peacock? *What do breeders do to get the awesome pink!?*


Lots of line breeding.......


----------



## Tatmanbob (May 12, 2012)

Its a fantastic looking fish in the flesh. I had to have it! Thought my firefish would hate it but so far so good.


----------



## GABBA (Jun 3, 2011)

I've always called it a "Dragon Blood" - maybe I am wrong. I have one. Under the right light - awesome!


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Dragon Blood peacock and strawberry peacock are used interchangeably. Since this is a man-made peacock, there is no species nomenclature for it.


----------

